# Wie löse ich die Soundübertragung von Gaming PC auf Streaming PC via HDMI?



## Z3rberu5 (22. Mai 2015)

*Wie löse ich die Soundübertragung von Gaming PC auf Streaming PC via HDMI?*

Hallo Forums Gemeinde 

ich beschäftige mich seit einer geraumen Zeit mit Streaming auf Twitch und nachdem ich früher nur über meinen Gaming PC gestreamt habe, bin ich nun auf eine 2 PC Lösung umgestiegen. Damit man sich die Gegebenheiten besser vorstellen kann, nachfolgend der Ist-Zustand meiner Hardware Situation.

### Gaming PC ###

ASUS Rampage Extreme Mainboard
Intel Core i7-3930K Prozessor
16 GB Arbeitsspeicher
GeForce GTX 780 AMP!
Creative Sound Blaster ZxR Interne Soundkarte
RODE Podcaster USB Mikrofon
Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro USB-Headset

### Streaming PC ###

ASUS Mainboard mit onBoard Soundkarte
Intel Core i7-4940K Prozessor
16 GB Arbeitsspeicher
GeForce GTX 780 AMP!
AVerMedia Live Gamer HD

### Streaming Software ###
XSplit Broadcaster

Problem:
Den Gaming PC habe ich über HDMI Kabel vom Ausgang der Grafikkarte, an die Avermedia Live Gamer HD am Streaming PC angeschlossen. Am Gaming PC habe ich in den Anzeigeeinstellungen den Bildschirm auf Duplizieren eingestellt und bekomme so das Bild astrein auf den Streaming-PC in die Streaming Software. Das funktioniert wunderbar, aber leider nur das Bild und nicht den Sound. Man hört weder was ich im Teamspeak spreche, noch das was ich im Spiel an Sound habe. Ich weiss das über HDMI sowohl Sound, wie auch Grafik übertragen wird und würde gerne wissen, was ich am Streaming PC einstellen muss, damit auch der Sound im Stream zu hören ist.

Ich habe schon ein wenig gegoogelt und weiss das es funktioniert, aber weiss nicht wo bzw. was ich am Streaming PC einstellen muss. Ich hoffe das sich hier vielleicht ein paar erfahrene User finden, die entweder selbst so eine Lösung schonmal gebastelt haben bzw. wissen, welche Soundeinstellungen man vornehmen muss/kann, das ich auch den Sound gestreamt bekomme.

Gruss und Danke

Z3erberu5


----------



## WarPilot (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie löse ich die Soundübertragung von Gaming PC auf Streaming PC via HDMI?*

Hast du den Audiotreiber der Grafikkarte mit installiert? 
Wenn ja hast du die richtige Soundquelle als Standard gesetzt?


----------



## Z3rberu5 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie löse ich die Soundübertragung von Gaming PC auf Streaming PC via HDMI?*



WarPilot schrieb:


> Hast du den Audiotreiber der Grafikkarte mit installiert?
> Wenn ja hast du die richtige Soundquelle als Standard gesetzt?



Hi WarPilot 

meinst Du den Audiotreiber (vom Grafikkarten Treiber Paket) der Grafikkarte am Streaming-PC? Bei Soundquelle meinst Du die angebotenen Soundquellen bei Aufnahme und ebenso wieder am Streaming-PC? Was ist die richtige Soundquelle?

Gruss
Z3rberu5


----------



## WarPilot (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie löse ich die Soundübertragung von Gaming PC auf Streaming PC via HDMI?*

Der PC der die Soundsignale über HDMI überträgt. Ich denke mal das dürfte der Gaming PC sein.


----------



## Z3rberu5 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie löse ich die Soundübertragung von Gaming PC auf Streaming PC via HDMI?*



WarPilot schrieb:


> Der PC der die Soundsignale über HDMI überträgt. Ich denke mal das dürfte der Gaming PC sein.



Okay... am Gaming-PC habe ich die nVidia Treiber komplett installiert. Ich denke mal Du meinst dort die "digitalen Audioeinstellungen" in der nVidia Systemsteuerung. Dort kann ich angeben, wo der Sound ausgegeben werden soll, was ja in dem Fall die Avermedia sein "müsste". Wenn ich das tue, habe ich dann Dual-Soundausgabe oder schaltet sich der Sound am PC selbst (Headset) wieder weg? Ich habe mir das mal hier im Video für das Beispiel HDMI an TV Gerät angeschaut (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wi2qb7MWbY), was ja das gleiche sein dürfte. Die Frage die sich aus dem Video heraus gesehen bei mir stellt wäre, wenn ich die Ausgabe Quelle noch in den Audioeigenschaften vom System festlege, habe ich dann weiterhin selbst den Sound? Oder ist dieser dann ausschließlich am Ausgabegerät (in dem Fall Streaming-PC?)

Gruss
Z3rberu5

PS: Danke für die schnellen Antworten! Hilft mir sehr


----------



## Z3rberu5 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wie löse ich die Soundübertragung von Gaming PC auf Streaming PC via HDMI?*

Hallo,

ich wollte nur Bescheid geben, das ich das Problem gelöst habe. Wichtig ist das man bei den Aufnahme Einstellungen einstellt, das sowohl Microphone, wie auch die aktiven Soundgeräte die Avermedia 4 abhören sollen, anschließend ging es auf Anhieb. Manchmal ein bisserl verzwickt bei den ganzen Einstellungen den Durchblick zu behalten, aber es hat funktioniert.

Von meiner Seite her kann das Thema geschlossen werden.

Gruss
Z3rberu5


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wie löse ich die Soundübertragung von Gaming PC auf Streaming PC via HDMI?*

sorry, hab erst jetzt den Thread gesehen .... 

hat avermedia den hdmi sound versatz endlich gefixt oder trat das problem bei dir gar nicht auf ? 
hatte auf klinke gewechselt bei der soundübertragung da bei hdmi für audio und video der sound irgendwie  bis zu 1 sec hinter dem video zurückhing ..... während das problem bei hdmi für video und klinke für sound irgendwie komplett verschwunden war (hätte natürlich auch nen xsplit problem sein oder an der avermedia Game Broadcaster HD [die ich hab] liegen können ..... mit klinke war halt alles ok)


----------

